# Mail merge



## apgmin (Oct 31, 2016)

I know about mailmerge between excel and word. In this I can get the excel data to be inserted in the word file. I make my class trasncript through mailmerge.

Is there a way to also mailmerge the photo of the student ( So that the photo of the student gets printed on the transcript )

Also can I insert a bar chart in the word file which changes as per the data of the mailmerge for that particular student?


----------



## Macropod (Oct 31, 2016)

See the Many-to-One Mail Merge add-in by Doug Robbins at http://bit.ly/1hduSCB. In addition to a 'Many to One' merge, the add-in handles:
• Merge with Charts
• Duplex Merge
• Merge with FormFields
• Merge with Attachments
• Merge to Individual Documents
• Merge, Print and Staple


----------

